# R34 GTT brake upgrade



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,



I have set of EBC 310 grooved and dimpled on my r34GTT

I installed it with ebc red stuff and I have to say brake performance is fu***ing sh*t

I think my kia picanto 1 liter is better than the skyline. I also changed the fluid to dot4 racing from castrol.



My hope is that I need to bleed the system and brake is ok. I have been lazy to do it as have hardly drived the car but I am using it frequently now.

I almost crashed it another day by failing to stop. it gets very soft and goes further down when braking hard .

Anyways, whilst I am going to do the bleeding , I thought I also change the caliper and rear discs to groved/dimpled.

It is the standard size of 310 at front and 295mm at back. would you invest £600 on pair of GTR brembo or change the disc to 350mm and get evo10 caliper and disc?

I spent in excess of £400 on the disc and the pads last time.


----------

